# Z24 engine noise



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

1986 Nissan 720 pick up with 247k miles.
> Just replaced the original timing chain and sprokets but still has an
engine
> noise.
> Noise occurs when hot/cold . Oil is 20w-50. Added STP to see what happens
no
> change in noise.
> Cked valve clearence and play. OK
> engine makes and niose like valves or internal part.
> Rus perfect other than Noise. Noise only occus when crusing with slight
> application of gas. No noise at idle and accleration.
>
> I heard that these engines had an internal part from the manufacturing
> process that is lose in the block and there is a service bullet?
>
> Help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like pinging or aka detonation. try upping the octane of the fuel you are using and also check your timing. a good tuneup wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

I had a firebird that I and someother people sore up and down had a valve noise. After long lengthy investigation it turnout to be a leaking header gasket. it only made noise when in part throttle also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Check your waterpump too


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

could be crank (bearings) thats the only thing that happens to them engines around these parts.


----------

